# Conference room occupancy



## Robert (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello. I am working on a TI and using the CBC. I believe the IBC allows an Assembly occupancy load rating to be considered B if less than 50 occupants or 750 sq. ft. (non-fixed seating...basically a conference room). Is this called out somewhere in the CBC? If not, can I use it from the IBC and which section is it? Thank you.


----------



## cda (Feb 1, 2016)

> Hello. I am working on a TI and using the CBC. I believe the IBC allows an Assembly occupancy load rating to be considered B if less than 50 occupants or 750 sq. ft. (non-fixed seating...basically a conference room). Is this called out somewhere in the CBC? If not' date=' can I use it from the IBC and which section is it? Thank you.[/quote']Look in the definition chapter 3 for assembly
> 
> Maybe 393.1 ex 1,2,3
> 
> Maybe 303.1 ex 1,2,3


----------



## mark handler (Feb 1, 2016)

Try 2013 CBC Section 303.1.1 and 303.1.2


----------



## mark handler (Feb 1, 2016)

CDA I think you miss typed



> Look in the definition chapter 3 for assembly
> 
> Maybe 393.1 ex 1,2,3


----------



## cda (Feb 1, 2016)

> CDA I think you miss typed


I was using the California flooded, earthquake,landslide version

Got the exceptions right!!


----------



## mark handler (Feb 1, 2016)

> I was using the California flooded, earthquake,landslide version
> 
> Got the exceptions right!!


:rugby: :tongue-new::eagerness:


----------



## RLGA (Feb 1, 2016)

cda, you left out "wildfire."


----------



## cda (Feb 1, 2016)

> cda' date=' you left out "wildfire."[/quote']And Jerry Brown
> 
> Can't bring it down to much, after all Arizona will be beach front property soon


----------



## mark handler (Feb 1, 2016)

> :rugby: :tongue-new::eagerness:


I hope that's a thumbs up and not the finger?


----------



## Robert (Feb 1, 2016)

That's what I needed, Thank you!


----------

